# Pampered Chef Fundraiser for Midlands



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Sounds like a great idea Lil. I will definitely check out their website and make sure I get something so that Midland gets a donation.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks Donna... I want way too much stuff from their catty :doh:


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

bump...........


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

bump bump : : : just a reminder we have this fundraiser going on till May 8th.. and the items will direct ship to your house... usually within 2 weeks after the show closes.... let me know if you guys have any questions... thanks!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

bump bump.... : : :


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

ok last day to order... 15% of the sales go to support Midlands so every little bit counts.. we would really like to hit the 1000.00 mark and we are really close... the items will ship to your home so if you live out of state thats ok  


If we hit the 1000.00 mark that would equal = 1 neuter


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I love Pampered Chef stuff and helping to save goldens...I just placed an order. Glad to help out a good cause.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

thank you so much Cindy.. I ordered lots of stuff too.. and hmmm i dont cook.. plan on giving some to my mom for mothers day....lol.. a little late but she wont mind.. she loves to cook...


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

robinsegg26 said:


> thank you so much Cindy.. I ordered lots of stuff too.. and hmmm i dont cook.. plan on giving some to my mom for mothers day....lol.. a little late but she wont mind.. she loves to cook...


 
I love to cook but it's hard to find the time! I almost always pick a Pampered Chef recipe when I need to bring something to a party. They are usually pretty easy to prepare and always a big hit!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

My mom loves those steamer pots you can put in the microwave... she says they are so easy.. and she cooks rice and all kinds of stuff in em.. I got the masher for potatoes.. looks kinda neat.. and a few other things... like thier platters.. and got us both a new can opener.. some friends of mine swear by those.. they cut so the can tops dont have a sharp edge.. which is pretty cool...


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

robinsegg26 said:


> My mom loves those steamer pots you can put in the microwave... she says they are so easy.. and she cooks rice and all kinds of stuff in em.. I got the masher for potatoes.. looks kinda neat.. and a few other things... like thier platters.. and got us both a new can opener.. some friends of mine swear by those.. they cut so the can tops dont have a sharp edge.. which is pretty cool...


 
I hosted a party a few years back so I got lots of stuff. I love my pizza stone and chopper. I have the can opener too...it's great and the garlic press is the best I've ever used!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I just read to if you host a party its free shipping on your order, you get all kinds of freebies and you get 10% off any order for the next year.. thats pretty cool.. will be buying more stuff this christmas as gifts.....I dont get the free stuff since all the proceeds are going to the rescue but i thought it was a pretty cool incentive to have a party... which i may do later on down the road...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am not a cook, but I found some items that I needed.


My husband broke my batter bowl, did not tell me until I went looking for it. This is a perfect oppurtunity to replace it.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks so much Marie! this is awesome guys.. we are getting really close to the 1000.00 mark which = 150.00 for the rescue....


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

did you guys notice the guest specials for the month of May too? They are all pink and some of the money goes to help cancer research and 15% of the proceeds go to Midlands so killing two birds with one stone :


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

everything should be shipping out this week if you ordered pampered chef (may have already gotten it!).. thanks so much for your support... we had a great fundraiser!


----------

